# Seatbelt Provision on Laika Ecovip 2.1 Classic (Fiat)



## tom3 (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi all

Does anyone have any experience of/info on fitting an additional 3-point seatbelt on a Laika Ecovip 2.1 Classic.

Looking to buy an 03 model which has the usual setup in the rear of 2x3-points on the window side of the double dinette plus lapbelt on forward facing inner seat.

Laika Italy Aftersales dept tells me that there is provision to fit a 3-point belt on the 'counch' seat which I take to mean the forward facing single seat of the double dinette.

I don't have any more information than this so would be good to get connected with someone in the UK who has had this done or can do this.

thanks in advance


----------



## ropey1954 (Apr 5, 2009)

i don't know about fitting any extra seat belts but i did read an interesting article in a caravan club magazine which states that if a seat does not have a seat belt fitted then a person can sit in the unbelted seat when travelling and the law is that you cannot get fined for not wearing a seat belt if it does not have one fitted quote from December 2009 caravan club magazine . "seat-belt wearing regulations cannot apply in seats where seat belts are not fitted . therefore,there can be no specific prohibitation on using such seats even if other seatsin in the rear of the vehicle have seat belts fitted.


----------

